# Ingenieur 225+



## Xandars (29. Mai 2007)

hiho alle zusammen

ich finde nicht den lehrer für ingenieur 225+

ich hab  den balken bis 225 vol und bin gnomingenieur

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## schokocross (30. Mai 2007)

tanaris am briefkasten wenn ich mich recht erinner (zuminest da an der ecke)


----------



## Xandars (30. Mai 2007)

das ist doch ein goblin ingeneur oder?


... ähm wenn ich von bb nach kalimdor fahre gibts da im hafen ein greifenmeister?


----------



## Mondenkynd (30. Mai 2007)

Xandars schrieb:


> das ist doch ein goblin ingeneur oder?
> ... ähm wenn ich von bb nach kalimdor fahre gibts da im hafen ein greifenmeister?



Also für Allys ist der GNOMINGI in Eisenschiede an der Tiefbahn in Tararis Gadgetzan ist der GOBLININGI


----------



## schokocross (31. Mai 2007)

oh sry, aber der in if gibt doch die q für die spezialisieung oder nicht?
bzw wenn ja frag ich mich dann wieso hiernachefragt wird weil als ingig läuft man ja eh nur in der ecke rum, falls ich falsch liege bitte korrigieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rondy (1. Juni 2007)

Also ich hab da ein ahnliches Problem.

Hab im Moment auch den skill 225. Wenn ich aber nun zu einem der Lehrer in IF oder in BB gehe kann ich alle rezepte sehen, aber da gibt es nichts wie Entwicklungsfertigkeiten, wie es bei den alten Lehrern der Fall war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Möchte doch so gerne weiterskillen.

Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen

MFG Rondy


----------



## Xandars (2. Juni 2007)

also du musst 35 sein dann nach tanaris geht per flugpunkt von theramore


----------



## Muhar (3. September 2007)

Bin 49 und habe das selbe Problem!

War in IF hab mich dort auf gnome spezialisiert kann zwar Rezept lernen aber nur bis 225!
War in BB ---> daselbe wie in IF
In Ratschet und Gadgetzan wollen die Meisteringis nen Mitgliedsausweis der Goblin sehen!

--- Ratlosigkeit macht sich breit ---

Bug ? ? ?

Hilfe wäre nett! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logeras (3. September 2007)

Geht mal ins Offizielle WoW-Forum in die Berufeabteilung dort gibs super Berufeguide von der Community erstellt. Ich denke dort kann euch bestimmt geholfen werden.


----------



## Shariko (8. September 2007)

In Tanaris in Gadgetzan gibt es nicht nur den Gobliningeniuer für Gobliningeniuerskunst sondern auch den allgemeinen. Der is zwar ein Gobo, aber bei dem kannste noch fehlendes lernen, auch wenn du dich auf Gnomingeniuerskunst spezialisiert hast.
Der müsste, wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne, in der Nähe der Taverne in Gadgetzan sein.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (8. September 2007)

Warum fragt ihr nicht einfach den alten Lehrer O_o


----------



## Dagonzo (9. September 2007)

Tja darüber wundere ich mich auch immer wieder. Fast täglich kommen hier immer die selben Fragen, wo finde ich Lehrer X und wo y. -.-


----------



## boese3 (24. September 2007)

auf hordenseite is der ingi-lehrer in ogrimar


----------



## Deak (29. Oktober 2007)

Der 225+ Lehrer ist auch in Tanaris neben Briefkasten ....Nich nur der Goblin.....Da steht der Ingi Meister!!!^^


----------

